

Fur ball in WebGL - anvaka
http://jsfiddle.net/anvaka/Fsjej/show/

======
anvaka
Ported this guy from Flash (<http://wonderfl.net/c/7au5> ) to JavaScript.
Microsoft is really missing out with WebGL support, but I know why people are
saying that plugins are dying...

~~~
mistercow
I'm pretty impressed that in Chrome, the WebGL version has a considerably
better framerate than the Flash version.

~~~
azakai
Same in Firefox. The Flash version is stuttery, the WebGL one is smooth.

~~~
kleiba
Interestingly, my Firefox (13.0 on Ubuntu 11.04) consistently freezes for any
WebGL example. The CPU load will just go full whack and nothing is every
displayed. Eventually, I have to kill the process and restart the browser.
Does anyone experience the same effect?

------
zeen
Nice! To be fair to the Flash version, it appears to be using the 2D drawing
API (equivalent to HTML5 canvas). If the Flash version used Stage3D,
performance would probably be equivalent to WebGL for this demo, since most of
the work would be offloaded to the GPU.

------
novalis
The Flash version is not antialiased correctly for the number of steps it
transverses though the masses move at a consistent frameratem, stuttery does
not apply in correlation to the WebGL example. Change the FPS setting and it
works smoother, AA aside.

The WebGL one has the distinct Javascrip cyclic micro pause in Firefox
depending on number of browser tabs opened. It plays perfect on the latest
Chrome.

Congrats.

------
Rickasaurus
Ahh, but can you comb it? :)

------
delinka
Very impressive compared to the Flash version. Minor nit: resizing the window
make Furball do strange things. Google Chrome 19.0.1084.54 on Mac OS X 10.7.4

